# Bussystem für Alarmkontakte gesucht



## 2U1C1D3 (23 März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mich Tante Google auf dieses Forum gebracht hat und ich ein paar Threads hier gefunden habe welche in Richtung meiner gesuchten Problemlösung gehen glaube ich, ich bin bei euch richtig aufgehoben.

Ich habe damals bei meinem Hausbau auf eine vollständige Automatisierung aus Kostengründen verzichtet und lediglich die eine oder andere Vorbereitung hierfür getroffen. Die Automatisierung setze ich jetzt Stück für Stück mit Siemens LOGO um. Warum LOGO? Ich habe vor 25 Jahren mit der ersten LOGO gelernt und bin seitdem mit dem System vertraut und einigermaßen am Ball geblieben. Soviel zum Hintergrund.
Eigentliche Problemstellung:
Ich habe damals eine Terxon MX Alarmzentrale mit eingebaut. Diese überträgt die Zustände der einzelnen Alarmkontakte über ein systeminternes Vier-Draht-Bussystem. Dieses möchte ich jedoch auflösen und die Alarmkontakte in die Gebäudetechnik mit einbinden (z.B. wenn Terrassentür offen, dann Rollofahrt abwärts sperren). Dazu suche ich ein möglichst einfach gehaltenes Bussystem welches über ein ISTY 2x2x0,8 kommunizieren kann, im Kleinspannungsbereich arbeitet und bis zu 64 digitale Kontakte (keine analogen Pegel) verarbeiten kann.

Hat hier jemand von euch Erfahrung oder eine Ahnung was man hier einsetzen kann? 

Herzlichen Dank schon mal,
Stefan


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 März 2017)

Hallo Stefan,

zur Lösung deiner technischen Frage kann ich nicht beitragen. Allerdings habe ich dennoch einen Tipp für dich. Ich glaube, vor einigen Tagen im Radio gehört zu haben dass es bei der KfW derzeit Fördermittel für Alarm- und Sicherheitstechnik gibt. Über meine Provision reden wir später ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## thomass5 (23 März 2017)

Evtl per Ethernet über das Kabel Logo!s einbinden.


----------



## santacrews (23 März 2017)

Hallo 2U1C1D3,

Du sprichst von Bussystem und  Kleinspannungsbereich. Jedoch ist ein Bussystem doch immer im  Kleinspannungsbereich. Verwechselst Du vielleicht ein Bussystem mit  standard 24V DIs / DOs?

Anmerkung 1: Bist du sicher, dass die  ABUS Sensoren über BUS verbunden sind? Ich kenne die Terxon Alarmanlagen  nur mit einfachen Reed Kontakten oder Bewegungsmeldern mit  potentialfreien Kontakten die an zentraler Stelle an einem Lötverteiler  angeschlossen sind. 
Über BUS würden nur verschiedene Bediengeräte kommunizieren...

Falls ich mich irre kommt hier Anmerkung 2:
In  erster Linie müsste man wissen, was das für Sensoren sind, die mit  deiner ABUS Anlage verbunden sind. Dann kann man sich einen BUS  aussuchen, wobei ich den Vorhaben recht schwierig finde. Ich kann mir  schwer vorstellen, dass ABUS für seine Alarmanlagen kein gängiges  Protokoll nimmt. 



Weiterhin interessiert mich, wie deine  Rollladen denn bisher angesteuert werden. Hängen die schon an  irgendeinem Bussystem? Oder hängen die über Relais an deiner Logo?


----------



## GLT (23 März 2017)

Ich kenne die Terxon jetzt nicht u. nachdem Du eine andere Lösung suchst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass VDS keine Rolle spielt.

Die LOGO halte jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt für optimal, da man schlecht andere Techniken einbinden kann, aber nun gut.

Für die Abfrage deiner Fensterkontakte könntest Du auf 1-wire setzen - es gibt entsprechende IOs u. die Technik ist günstig.
Ein Problemchen wird sich wohl mit den LOGOs ergeben, da diese m.W. keine Einbindung als Subsystem ermöglichen u. du mit HW-Eingängen arbeiten müsstest.

Unter Umständen könnte man da mit einem RPi was reissen - kommt aber auch auf die LOGO-Versionen an.

Schau dich mal in der Richtung um.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (23 März 2017)

Hallo,
Deine MX arbeitet nicht mit einem Bus System sondern ist Widerstandsüberwacht. Die beiden anderen Drähte sind einfach Spannung. 
Es gibt zwar eine Terxon die mit Bus arbeitet aber nicht die MX (nicht Standartmässig). 
Deine MX kennt im wesentlichen den Zustand alles in Ordnung. Dann hast du einen 4k7 und einen 2k2 Widerstand sowie die Öffnerkontakte für Sabotage und Alarm ohne Unterbrechung. 
Diese sind beides Öffner. 
Dann gibt es den Zustand Sabotage und Alarm. Diese Unterscheiden sich anhand der Widerstandswerte. So erkennt die Zentrale ob der Öffner für Alarm oder Sabotage geöffnet hat oder evtl die Leitung durchgeschnitten wurde oder kurzgeschlossen. 
Wenn du die Widerstände weg lässt und die Kontakte Potentialfrei abfragst könntest du das mit der Logo hinbekommen. 
Allerdings reduziert sich hier meiner Meinung nach die Sicherheit ein wenig.


----------



## Stero (24 März 2017)

Die aktuelle Logo!8 ab FW04 unterstützt Modbus TCP als Master und auch als Client. Da könnte man ggf. sowas anstöpseln:
https://www.eservice-online.de/shop...len/415/1-wire-controller-11-modbus-tcp?c=282


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (27 März 2017)

@Dagobert:
Richtig, fällt aber für mich leider flach - um in den Genuss einer Förderung zu kommen müsste ich einiges mehr machen ich eigentlich vor habe...

@thomass5:
Wäre das Einfachste, jedoch liegt nur ein ISTY 2x2x0,8 als Hausleitung drinnen. Cat5 (ich glaub sogar Cat6) ist überall im Haus ausreichend vorhanden, jedoch nicht am Sternpunkt an dem die Linien auf den Bus treffen.

@santacrews & Dr. MirakulixX:
24V DI/DO? Eigentlich brauche ich nix anderes, nur dass die Ein- und Ausgänge halt über drei Etagen in einem Datenbus, bzw in Vierdrahttechnik übertragen werden müssen.
Die Reed- und Sabotagekontakte werden an einem Erweiterungsmodul pro Etage angeschlossen. Schleifenabschlüsse in Form von Widerständen sind möglich, habe ich damals aber nicht gemacht. Die Erweiterungsmodule sind, zusammen mit den Bedienfeldern, am Vier-Draht-Bussystem angeschlossen.
Die MX arbeitet standardmäßig bereits mit einem Bussystem, wobei man das bei bis zu 8 Schleifen nur mit den Bedienfeldern nutzt.

@santacrews:
Bis dato sind die Rollos über ganz ordinäre Relais gesteuert.

@Dr. MirakulixX:
Da ich durch die NC-Kontakte drehte ein High-Signal anliegen habe, würde bei einem Kabelabriss oder Ausfall des Bussystems die Spannung abfallen und ohnehin ein Alarm ausgelöst werden...

@GLT:
Das 1-Wire habe ich mir bereits angesehen. Allerdings müsste ich dann ja Sensoren für jeden Melder und für jeden Sabo verbauen, oder? Also pro Zone zwei Sensoren!?


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2017)

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist ebenfalls 1Wire.
Persönlich bin ich kein großer Fan davon, aber es gibt viele, die damit nahezu ihre komplette Homeautomation umgesetzt haben.
Direkte Anbindung an Logo ist natürlich nicht möglich. Du müsstest also noch z.B. einen Raspberry mit FHEM oder openhab als Gateway zwischenschalten.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Stero (27 März 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist ebenfalls 1Wire.
> ...
> Direkte Anbindung an Logo ist natürlich nicht möglich. Du müsstest also noch z.B. einen Raspberry mit FHEM oder openhab als Gateway zwischenschalten.



Warum denn nicht?



Stero schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Logo!8 ab FW04 unterstützt Modbus TCP als Master und auch als Client. Da könnte man ggf. sowas anstöpseln:
> https://www.eservice-online.de/shop...len/415/1-wire-controller-11-modbus-tcp?c=282


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (28 März 2017)

Stero schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?


Würde somit heißen, ich bräuchte die einzelnen Eingänge gar nicht mehr mit Hardware "herausführen", sondern könnte sie mit dem Gateway gleich ins Netzwerk übernehmen? Hast Du damit bereits Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Stero (28 März 2017)

Ja, müsste so gehen. Erfahrungen hab ich keine, da die Funktion erst seit der FW04 zur Verfügung, ist also noch recht frisch.
In der Bucht dümpeln auch Modbus-Teile rum an die man bis zu 8 1-Wire-Temperatursensoren anstöpseln kann. Kostet grad mal 50€. Ist halt nicht so flexibel wie die obige Lsg., aber allemal günstiger als vier AM2-RTD-Module.


----------



## Gecht (28 März 2017)

KNX?
Bis jetzt ist ja noch kein Wort über den Preis gefallen. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe willst Du die DIs sammeln und mit DOs wieder an die Alarmanalge und LOGO wieder ausgeben.
Ich kenne das LOGO KNX Gateway nicht, eventuell kann die dann gleich "mithören"
Dann kannst Du auch irgendwann auch die LOGO rausschmeißen, wenn sich die als Flaschenhals entpuppen sollte.


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (28 März 2017)

Richtig! Nur dass die Alarmanlage rausfliegen soll. Also viele DIs -> Wandler -> max. 4 Drähte -> Wandler -> viele DOs -> LOGO.
Der Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist das Bussystem der Alarmanlage wegzubekommen, die Alarmzentrale zu entsorgen und sämtliche Kontakte durch die alte Busverkabelung abzugreifen.


----------



## Stero (28 März 2017)

Das CMK2000 für KNX kostet rd 250€ und kann nur 50 Kommunikationsobjekte anbinden.  Der TE möchte aber 64 haben. Da müsste man also schon vorher Kontakte zusammenlegen. 1-Wire könnte evtl ein Problem mit der nötigen Abfragezeit der Kontakte haben, evtl wird da das Intervall zu groß.
Wieviele Sammelpunkte gibt's denn? Du könntest evtl. sogar versuchen ein LAN über das ISTY zu legen und darüber mehrere dezentrale Logos zu vernetzen. Dann hättest du ein homogenes System.


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (29 März 2017)

Guten Morgen,
nach dem letzten Thread von Stero kam mir folgender Gedanke:
Das mit der LOGO dezentral zum Einsammeln der DIs klappt aus zwei Gründen nicht. Zum Einen bräuchte ich pro Sammelpunkt eine LOGO mit 4TE, ein Erweiterungsmodul mit 4TE, mindestens das kleine Netzteil mit 2 oder 3TE und nen Netzwerkport. Macht pro Sammelpunkt einen hässlichen Spelsbergkasten mit 12 oder 14 Teilungseinheiten der mitten im Gang hängt. Zum Anderen habe ich an den Sammelpunkten weder Netzwerk noch 230 Volt, müsste das also zuerst mal UP ranführen. Und ob ich dann ein NYM und ein CAT.6 oder noch mehrere ISTYs in die Wand rein klopf, wäre dann auch schon egal.
ABER: Ich brauche für die Alarmkontakte am ersten Sammelpunkt 16 DIs, am zweiten Sammelpunkt ebenfalls 16 DIs und am Dritten (der, der am weitesten entfernt ist) nur 4 DIs. Das heißt, dass ich tatsächlich über den Bus "nur" 36 DIs führen müsste. Die restlichen DIs könnte ich tatsächlich dezentral über LOGOs in den Etagenverteilern führen.


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (29 März 2017)

Haha,
hab ich das richtig überrissen: Tante Google sagt 8x DI 210 Euro, 16xDO 380 Euro bei KNX¿?¿
AUA!


----------



## Stero (29 März 2017)

Vergiss KNX wenn es nur um die Kontakte geht.
Ich würde ein Modbus TCP-RTU Gateway holen (ca 100€?) und dahinter dezentral ein paar ModbusRTU 16 Kanal Digitaleingänge.
Sowas z.B.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/262614706664?_mwBanner=1
Kostet grad mal 35$.
Btw es gibt auch schmale 15W-Netzteile von Meanwell mit gerade mal 1TE, kosten nur 10€.


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (29 März 2017)

Das hört sich doch gut an! 
Wenn ich Dich an dieser Stelle noch etwas zu den Systemen löchern darf:
Modbus - ich habe bei der Suche nach dem Gateway nur Modbusmodule im Bereich 200 Euro aufwärts gefunden. Ist zwischen den Modulen am europäischen Markt und dem Modul aus China welches Du mir verlinkt hast ein Unterschied? Und bezüglich des Gateways, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann bringt mir das Gateway die Ausgänge nicht in Form von Hardware, sondern ich muss hier die Schnittstelle durch Hilfsmittel wie Raspberry o. Ä. übersetzen? 
Ich habe mir nach euren Vorschlägen auch das 1-Wire angesehen welches ich für mein Vorhaben zunächst gar nicht in Betracht gezogen hatte. Was mir bei diesem System sehr gut gefällt ist die Möglichkeit der kleinen Dual-Switches welche ich als DIs in den UP-Dosen verstecken könnte. Allerdings wird immer wieder die Abfragezeit der Stati erwähnt. Was brächte das für ein Problem mit sich, bzw. käme das 1-Wire in Betracht? Ich müsste dann ja an den Sammelstellen nicht die Reedkontakte abfragen, sondern den Bus bereits sternförmig zusammenführen...


----------



## Stero (29 März 2017)

1-wire ist etwas empfindlich was die Topologie angeht, Linie wäre gut, Ring geht garnicht, Baum und Stern nur mit Einbußen bei den Leitungslängen.
Evtl. könntest du das umgehen wenn du die Signalleitung als Linie durchschleifst und nur Ub und Gnd als Stich zu den Modulen legst. Sollte bei 4 Adern ja gehen.
1Wire ließe sich mit dem oben verlinkten Modul direkt an die Logo ankoppeln. Wenn du weiterhin die Funktion als Alarmanlage erhalten willst, könnten die Abfrageintervalle evtl zu lang sein. Darauf solltest du achten. Für eine Fensterüberwachung aus Komfortgründen reicht es aber allemal aus (Heizung etc).
Ob die Chinamodbusteile was taugen kann ich nicht sagen. Aber 34$ für nen Test ist jetzt nicht die Welt. Kannst auch selber was mit Mikrocontrollern stricken, aber mit Gehäuse etc kommst du kaum billiger.
Das RTU-TCP Gateway setzt das Modbus-RTU-Signal (2/4draht) auf TCP um (Ethernet) und das frisst die aktuelle Logo direkt und ohne Raspi.


----------



## Stero (29 März 2017)

Gateway:
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...UKEwjXrf7wtPvSAhVMcRQKHektCZwQwg8IICgA&adurl=


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (29 März 2017)

Ok, ist bestellt.  
Äh, weißt Du dass es geht oder glaubst Du dass es geht? Also Modbus - > LOGO? Im Siemens-Forum wird das etwas kontrovers diskutiert...


----------



## Stero (29 März 2017)

Ich glaube es weil es so in den Release-Notes von Siemens drin steht. Wichtig: Dad gilt erst für Logo!8 ab FW04. Da sich die FW nicht updaten lässt musst du beim Kauf aufpassen dass Du ein aktuelles Modell erwischst.


----------



## GLT (29 März 2017)

Wichtig ist der Zusatz "FS:04" - FW ist dann z.B. V1.81.01 (mal grad von der Schachtel abgeschrieben)


----------



## Stero (29 März 2017)

Sorry. GLT hat Recht. Es muss FS:04 heißen.


----------



## 2U1C1D3 (29 März 2017)

Super! 
Und hat einer von euch vielleicht diese Kombi am Start? So zwecks Modbus-Anfänger-Starthilfe


----------



## Martin100 (7 April 2017)

Diese ist eins der einfachsten Bussysteme was ich kenne

http://www.heiland-electronic.de/index.php?section=p-id-2


----------



## Stero (14 April 2017)

:-|Was willst uns damit sagen? Und welchen Bus meinst du? Gibts da Preise?
Klingt für mich irgendwie nach Schleichwerbung ...


----------

